# Zombie Prom Halloween Party 2015



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys! We had our annual Halloween part early this year on October 3rd... thinking it would be warmer in Southern Ohio. Boy was we wrong! it was about 64 degrees and rainy, but we still had a great turn out. With my wife and me getting married this year, we didn't have as much time to devote to our annual Halloween party, but we still think the barn transformation into a 1980's high school prom was a success! We bought manniquiens and distressed formal wear from Goodwill to dress them. We did latex and cotton for SFX on them with fake blood and spray paint. We projected and cut out the Zombie Prom logo and bloody rose graphic. We made the entrance out of wood and Christmas lights. We used our chandliers from our wedding over the dance floor. Enjoy the photos!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh.....u all did an amazing job!!!! Love everything...lighting...decor...costumes....phenomenal job!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

just awesome! love it.................and really loved the centerpiece with the dead flowers and skull


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG, A Night To Dismember -- love it! You always do a fantastic job and the chandeliers in your barn cry out for a prom theme. Great job! Look forward to your 2016 theme.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Super amazing! Thank you for sharing! Ermahgerd!!! :-D


----------



## PhilSparks (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow! Amazing!


----------

